# Adventures with Chase



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

He sounds pretty chill! Now, my filly in a situation like that with the trailer... oh dear! She really needs help with using her head in "scary" situations, a lot.

Definitely looking forward to following your journey with Chase! You made a good catch with him!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> He sounds pretty chill! Now, my filly in a situation like that with the trailer... oh dear! She really needs help with using her head in "scary" situations, a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looking forward to following your journey with Chase! You made a good catch with him!




I was present trying to load the little black filly in the picture there. She reared straight back and over, taking out a section of gate and pinning someone's leg under it. For a little horse, it was a LOT of commotion.

And the kicker is, she is the sweetest little thing. A literal puppy dog [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

ChasingDreams said:


> I was present trying to load the little black filly in the picture there. She reared straight back and over, taking out a section of gate and pinning someone's leg under it. For a little horse, it was a LOT of commotion.
> 
> And the kicker is, she is the sweetest little thing. A literal puppy dog [emoji23]
> 
> ...


LOL, she sounds exactly like my filly, Heidi! She is soo sweet and usually pretty calm, but she goes from normal, into survival mode faster than she should!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Went to check on Chase this morning, and he survived the night just fine. I got there early, and he was grazing fairly close to where several of the other horses were still napping. Him being nearby the others makes me hopeful that the "worst" is over.
He wasn't completely unscathed... a couple nice battle scars but nothing too concerning. I brought him in and cleaned them up, smeared a little ointment on for good measure.

The problem with having very people-friendly horses...the minute they see a human approaching they all crowd to the gate, looking for attention or more hay. The problem with having a new horse in a herd of horses like this, is getting the new guy through the gate in one piece with the guard-horses parked on either side of the gate and the rest ambling around the entrance... not so easy. 

Since they are still in the "close, but not too close" phase of integration, l've decided the safest way in and out of the field is going to be through the other big pasture and out to gate by the lane. This is a considerable detour, but worth it to not have knashing teeth or hind ends pointed at you. Since he is such a dream to handle, it's not so bad. A peaceful walk with an amiable companion ❤











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I've used most of my free-time over the holiday to spend some quality time with my guy. He's been great, we rode a bit in the ring and pasture yesterday to warm up. Today we took a spin around the farm/fields...he went out by himself without any issue. My brave boy!










One thing I did notice from when I rode him the first time and now, he holds his head really low at the trot. I'm not sure if it's something he is anticipating because of the training he's had, but it's almost comically low. No tension or anything that makes me think he wants to buck or bolt or something silly like that... just trotting along with his chin barely clearing the dirt (ok, that's a bit of an exaggeration).

If I try to bump him up, he tucks his chin in, curls around the bit, and keeps on...but it's not a "natural" relaxed carriage which makes me think it might have something to do with his professional training. He's still obeying cues and keeping pace, his head carriage is just a little...odd lol like he's trying *too* hard to be a flashy show horse [emoji12]I need to get someone to come along with me and get some video next time.

He's also a little touchy about me handling his feet, but it's easy to forget he's only a baby because of his temperament...so I guess I can cut him a little slack. He's definitely a gem, and I feel lucky to have found him at just the right time!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I've had two more rides on Chase which he handled beautifully. I also had some time to work on his groundwork and lunging which he breezed through as well. Only rode in the ring for the last two rides, but I want to really learn all his buttons before pushing my luck too much in the open. His head carriage has been "normal" so, if it was a training thing... I think I've inadvertently un-trained it. I just can't be comfortable riding him worried that he could at any moment trip over his own snout. Any way, his riding and ground handling skills are proving to be very adequate considering his age and experience. His trainer did well in this aspect.

The foot handling issues have escalated to full out cow-kicking however, so last weekend I had my cousin (who is a farrier and trainer) come help me get a better handle on working with his feet. She wrestled with him for a good hour, but by the time she left I was able to pick up all four feet without getting kicked so I'd call that progress. I brought him in yesterday to try my luck without her there to help, and was able to lift each foot at least once for a few minutes successfully. There was still a considerable amount of kicking to start, but I just kept at it using the lead line until I felt he was calm enough for me to grab the hinds with my hands. The fronts are less dangerous, but more strenuous as I pretty much have to hang on as he tries to yank them away until he finally yields...my arms and back muscles are feeling that work but I still feel better about where we are this week vs. last.

Unfortunately, he's still struggling with his new pasture mates from time to time and yesterday came in with a formidable gash on the inside of his hind leg. I was able to clean it with wound spray, but since it is in a hard to reach spot (with those touchy hinds throwing kicks the entire time) that's about the most I was able to do. It doesn't look to need stitches, but I'll have to keep an eye out for infection since he won't let me dress it properly [emoji849]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

We haven't been able to "work" this week (in the saddle or on a lunge) with it getting dark so quickly, and the crazy weather we had over the weekend- I'm so over winter already!

So, I've been focusing on working with his feet (doing much better!) and getting his skin issues under control. Lots of grooming, mineral oil, and scab picking. I'm thinking about trying Equiderma as this rain rot is more stubborn than what I've dealt with before, and it's much too cold for bathing now. It's been getting better in his "brown" areas, but the "white" patches were much worse... and the oil isn't softening the scabs well in those areas. I've read some good things so hopefully it works as well as Ive heard :/

Since we haven't had any "real" work time I've been making sure he yields and bends on our walks in from the field, doing a few exercises in the yard before I bring him in for his nightly groom and feed. Have to keep his mind going somehow until I can get out during the day and put a good workout in. And maybe actually RIDE my horse (really envious of all the indoor arenas out there at the moment)

His leg wound healed fine btw...and was promptly replaced with another cut on the opposite leg today. Horses...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven't bit the bullet with the equiderma yet...instead switched to diaper cream in the real bad spots, with gold bond medicated powder doused all over/under blanket. It actually seems to be helping a bit, so I'll keep at it for a week or two and see how that goes.

I was able to get a nice solid day of training in today. Was able to lunge him both ways and do some ground exercises. He did great, and is getting better at moving back away from me and yielding his hindquarters *quickly* when asked. He did it before, but I've been trying to get a little more energy and responsiveness. He's a little stiff in giving his front end and rib cage, so I'll be working on those movements more in the next few weeks.

After groundwork, we did a little riding in the pasture. Nothing too fast with the slippery mess we had to work in, mostly flexing, walk/trot transitions, and a little start on neck reining at the walk. We walked down to the end of the drive to check out the cars driving by, he flinched a bit with the first drive-by but then it wasn't a big deal. 

All and all I felt it was a productive day. My goal is to be able to hit the trails by spring, so days like today make me feel like we will be ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Last weekend, I spent most of both Saturday and Sunday at the barn. Then Monday, my husband went to work, and I realized how silly I was for not finishing my errands/Christmas shopping instead of playing around at the barn all weekend. Now, I am stuck figuring out how to accomplish it all this week with the kids in tow... Horse-addicts anonymous, anyone?

I did have a beautiful ride out around the farm on Sunday. Chase was again, a saint (under saddle and on lead, at least). I'm just so pleased with how well he goes out... calm, responsive, obedient. Obviously, we are still very early in our relationship so I'm not asking him for anything spectacular, but it's nice to have such a steady "clean slate" to help me build my confidence/ training skills. 

I've never "officially" trained my own mount, I've helped others work on their horses' training with guidance, but this is my first attempt at introducing new concepts on my own. It's amazing and panic-inducing all at the same time. I can't dismiss the nagging worry that I might "ruin" this potentially great horse by mistake. What if I'm asking wrong? What if I'm being too strong or too weak with my pressure or aids? What if I'm only confusing or frustrating him?

But then, something "clicks" and the pride is overwhelming. That's right... I taught him to side-pass on lead. I got him to move off of rein pressure instead of direct contact. I got him to back up with just a wiggle on the lead rope and a cluck of the tongue. And then, I think that I can't be doing THAT bad.

And when I go to turn him back out with his herd, and he chooses to stay close for a pat goodbye instead of instantly running to be with his horse brethren...my heart swells and I know this is the beginning of something even more meaningful. 

I was reading @thecolorcoal 's journal this morning and the bit about the connection you have with your "first" horse is like that of a child... is spot on. I'm sure there will be mistakes a plenty, and I'll be posting with grievances and begging for advice (ie. the ulcers or behavior thread this week). But for now, it's surreal and beautiful and I couldn't be happier. Even when it's not "perfect".



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

No actual "work" today with the snow and iffy footing, but a nice walk/trot around the farm to take in the winter scenery. Chase has been doing great, most of our "issues" have improved greatly now that he's fully adjusted to his feed and herd. Now just enjoying him when I can, and waiting for spring to roll around so I can enjoy him even more[emoji255][emoji274]



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Chase is a gorgeous feller! Love his multicoloured mane!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Chase is a gorgeous feller! Love his multicoloured mane!




Thanks! I happen to agree  He's quite the character too, perfect combination of calm and curious [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Chase and I had a nice, chilly ride out yesterday to ring-in the new year. He did well, like usual, but I finally got to see a little "spook" from him...when he was unexpectedly attacked by a wild leaf monster blowing across the snow. It wasn't a hard to manage spook, a little side flinch and halt followed by some snorting and an extended walk (he would have put mall walkers to shame [emoji23]) 

I was actually thrilled to see it, I have been nervous about heading out much further alone because I had no idea how he would react to something "scary". Seeing him spook actually made me feel a little better about it, but I'd still like to work on desensitizing him quite a bit more before hitting the busy trails at our local park this spring. Especially since I'm mostly riding out alone. There's hikers, mountain bikers, cars, dogs, playing kids etc...it's a high traffic park in warmer weather. I know number one on my list is getting him used to bikes...as he's never been exposed to them as far as I know. Other than that, maybe more lunging with plastic bags or setting up tarps/obstacles in the ring. If anyone else has advice on getting a young horse ready to brave busy trails, safely- alone, I'm open to suggestions!

The other thing I need to work on is getting him straight. The last two rides out, he was nice and responsive, but looking at the tracks in the snow made me realize how much zig-zagging he does, especially at the beginning of the ride. Now, with it being as cold as it is I might have been slacking in the "warm-up" department to save time and body heat, so that might have something to do with it. I've been validating it because we are taking it very easy, nothing more than walking and a few brief trots with the ice and snow and frozen ground to contend with. But since I've stopped "schooling" before heading out, I've realized the zigzagging is much more noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

The last two days were big learning days for me. I've had SOME groundwork experience prior to this endeavor. Enough that I can sort of lunge a horse and do simple groundwork. But, it's never been my favorite, I'd much rather be riding. Lately, I've been reading/watching/learning more about the natural horsemanship methods and just love the relationship and "tuned in" attitude that seems to come from it. So, with Chase being young and this being my first foray into "training" I wanted to make sure he and I have a solid foundation.

The first couple of times I lunged him were soon after I got him. Though they were brief and not super complicated, he listened pretty well and made a few nice circles in each direction without a fuss. I didn't really focus on transitions, just that he moved out when I asked and stopped when I asked and went both ways. When he did that, I took him in, saddled him up, and rode instead. With the weather taking a turn for the frigid, and time constraints leading up to the holidays I put the lunging aside and spent what little time I had riding out. Still did some lead rope exercises here and there to keep him sharp...backing, yielding the front and back ends, trotting in hand...nothing that I spent a significant time on. Just quick lessons thrown in between feeding and riding.

So yesterday, I thought it would be nice to go back to lunging and work on more intentional transitions and directional changes. It was a disaster. He kept breaking pace and stopping on the first side and then refused to move out at all on the other side and would repeatedly turn in. I only had a limited time to work with him, so to try to push him into moving out I got bigger and more energetic with my asking pretty quickly. But it seemed the harder I asked and flapped around, the more he shut down...I was getting frustrated and the few short bursts of energy I did see from all my effort were short lived and erratic. There was no rhythm or consistency. After a while he refused to move out at all, so in an attempt to end on a "not terrible" note, I switched back to a couple easy leading exercises (the smartest move I'd made so far that day) and called it quits--pretty disappointed. I couldn't understand how things had gone so wrong when just a few weeks prior, although it wasn't perfect, he was at least moving out and basically doing what I wanted - going in a circle around me.

So, I came home and set myself to work... reading, watching videos, and searching the forum for training ideas. I realized I made a few huge mistakes.

1) I'd assumed that he would be able to jump right in and do what I expected quickly after leaving it for weeks and never really working on it in depth to begin with. I thought he should at the very least do what he did before, and only improve.

2)I got excited quickly when it didn't work as I'd imagined and started trying all kinds of gestures to get him moving. This bought me a couple good moments, but they didn't last.

3) My impatience in getting a sustained response kept me from properly rewarding the couple "right" answers he did give, which frustrated him.

Today, I went back with a plan and much lower expectations [emoji23]

First, I brought him in the ring and asked him to stand quietly while I took off his blanket. He did. Then, I unclipped the lead line and let him rest and graze while I brought his blanket back to the barn and gathered my gear.

When I returned, we took it slow. I put him back on the lead and walked around the ring. Then, I had him yield his front and walk around the other way. Then, we trotted around in hand, both directions. Halted. Backed. Flexed both ways, moved the hind end. And then, I unclipped him and walked away again. He watched me for a few seconds, then went back to searching for blades of grass in the snow.

The next time I approached him I'd replaced the lead and dressage whip with a lunge whip and line. We started just with a flex and hindquarters yield on both sides, and then using the method in this video (see below) added a little tap to the hindquarters to get forward movement. 





When he did a good full circle in one direction, I'd stop for a rest and then switch directions. Rather than trying to keep him going until he decided to stop on his own, I'd immediately let him rest and change it up. 

This video really helped in that regard:




I continued with this while gradually letting line out, all at a walk. As long as he was moving, I was quiet. If he'd slow or I'd give a kiss and a gentle tap on the bum to keep him going, but I never got "big" or "excited" and I stayed very consistent with my cues. And stopping for a rest then changing direction when he kept a good walking pace. Before I knew it he was walking full circles both ways at the end of the line.

So now it was time to up the ante. Add some trot. I asked "trot" and kissed. Nothing. I repeated, then slapped the ground with whip lash, he walked a little faster. I very calmly gave him a little sting on the rump and he jumped forward in a trot. I stopped him immediately, praised, and sent him off walking the other way. Ask. Kiss. Snap the ground, and he trotted. Stop, praise and turn. Within a few direction changes he was consistently trotting at the kiss, and making full circles both directions, trotting steadily, halting almost instantly, and sending himself off the other direction. He still had a couple sticky feet moments, but the difference was night and day! And so much more precise than our original lunging sessions, even though we didn't lope with the ice and snow. 

This just reaffirms everything I've read and know about being a calm, patient leader. Giving time for him to respond and also rewarding small tries immediately, and being consistent and clear with your cues. I knew this, but for some reason yesterday I felt like I could "make" him be more reactive by being reactive myself.
I accomplished so much more today and in nearly half the time! Most importantly, I felt like Chase and I were really communicating and working together. He knew what to do, he just needed me to be clear and calm with my requests and warm up slowly to get us on the same page. It's amazing what a little YouTube and good HF reading can do [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Trouble in paradise today  

Chase came out of the field remarkably lame in his hind left. It didn't start off so bad on the walk in, but I realized something was up when he kicked at me while taking off his blanket in the cross ties. I thought he was just being a turd so I wacked him and tried to back him up, but he wouldn't budge. I decided to try to lead him forward instead, and that's when I noticed he was starting to favor his hind leg. I got the blanket off, put him in the stall, and called my cousin to come over and see what she thought. It took her maybe an hour to get there, but when I brought him back out of the stall he was awful! Hardly stepping down on that foot at all, and kind of bracing on his toe instead. She gave his leg a feel, felt some heat and swelling in the lower portion of his leg (when he wasn't kicking at her) and recommended I call the vet to be safe.

Luckily, the vet was in the area and could be there after her current appointment. I'm watching him in his stall, pretty worried, and he lays down and starts kind of huffing and pinning his ears then acting like he wants to lay down or roll...and then sitting back up. At this point, I start to panic, thinking about what could possibly make him colic AND lame. I call my cousin who just left and explained what he was doing. She says to try to get him up. At that moment he gets up on his own and wobbles over to his hay and starts nibbling at it. I think about it more, and he had plenty of gut noise and had pooped in the ties...so it probably wasn't colic. And he seemed perfectly fine standing there eating his hay. She calmed me down over the phone, saying he probably just wanted to scratch himself or relax his leg, and was peeved that he couldn't get comfortable and kept shifting positions.

Shortly after... the vet gets there, and I lead him out with his pathetic looking limp. Besides trying to kick at her a couple times at first, he gives in and lets her feel his legs and move and flex him just fine. She went to her truck and got the hoof tester, and that's when he really wailed out at her. It's an abscess. Or maybe even just a bad bruise, as there was nothing glaringly wrong with his hoof.

I officially have the world's most dramatic horse. Here I am thinking that he's surely broken or sprained AND colicking...and he has a bruised foot [emoji849]

She gave us bute and instructions to soak and pack it for a while to help draw out any infection that might be present. And he hobbled back to his stall for the night looking pretty sorry for himself [emoji39]

Hopefully, he will be back to himself soon. But until then, I'll just have to give the baby a little extra lovins and some rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Gosh, I'm glad he only has a bruised foot! Sheesh! That would've freaked me out too. :O What a scare!
Fingers crossed he's back to his normal self very soon. Poor guy, but he will be spoiled with lovins & cuddles in the meantime.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

He was still hobbling around this morning, but he's doing ok. I'm going to go down in a couple of hours to give him his spa treatment lol And, I scheduled the farrier to come out next week and see if he can figure out exactly where the issue is and trim him up for comfort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems like it's always something with horses. Looks like he'll be fine.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, he's still lame. Putting more weight on it, but there's considerable swelling in his fetlock and heat in the hoof. No abscess coming through yet that I can see.










I emailed the vet an update, and scheduled the farrier to come out this week for a trim and to get his opinion as well.

Soaking his foot hasn't been going super smooth. He doesn't like the feeling of the water on his heel (where it's most needed). It's supposed to be a 10-minute soak...but has been more along the line of 30-40 minutes of dipping the toe, swish, kick, repeat. Every time I get him to relax his heel down he jerks it back out and kicks at the feed pan [emoji849]At least it's getting sort of cleaned off if not properly soaked...

Wrapping is pretty much out completely too. I really wish I'd had more time to work on desensitizing his hinds before this happened. I was just getting to the point where I could get a hand on his legs and pick them up briefly without the lead rope, but with him not feeling good it's like we are back to square one. Sigh.

Today was his first day turned-out for a bit since the vet was out. Since he's still favoring it, I put him in the paddock adjacent to the main field, separate from the herd but still close enough to be able to hangout and chat with them. He's a bottom of the pecking-order kind of guy and I didn't want them chasing him around too much.

I'll see how he is when I go back out to feed tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That's very swollen! Hope Chase feels better soon!!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Abcesses can be a real pain in the butt, and can last a week or so. I invested in a Davis soaking boot, and use epsom salts in warm water to soak. Wrapping can help, but I know there are some people who just don't bother. Just give it time, it will heal.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I had another unfortunate learning experience yesterday. My "new to ownership" pains are showing...

We had a forecast of nasty, freezing rain during the day, so I went down to the barn to bring the horses in for a couple of hours until the storm had passed. As I was getting all the horses settled in and ready to ration out the daily grain, I suddenly heard a banging from Chase's stall. I went back to check on him, and saw that he had laid down and was thrashing against the wall of his stall. I immediately thought he was colicking (again). I went in and tried to coax him up while dialing my vet emergency line. She didn't answer when I first called, so I left a message and went back to try to keep him calm until the return call.

It only took a few minutes for the vet to call me back. She said she wasn't able to make it out with road conditions, and asked what was happening. I explained to her that he was surely colicking, because he wouldn't get up and he was laying against the corner of his stall thrashing his feet. She stopped me there, "You mean he's cast?" I got quiet...I'd never heard that term before. "I'm not sure I know what you mean?"

"His feet are pointed towards the wall and he won't get up? He's cast...if his feet are against the wall- he CAN'T get up. You need to get help, not veterinarian help, but horse people help...get a lead line around the leg closest to the ground on both the front and hind feet, and roll him over" 

I thanked her, and called everyone I could think of to come help me. Unfortunately, my cousin was the only person available and she was a good 30-45 minutes away. She said she would head my way, but to go ahead and try to move him myself since being cast for too long can cause them to actually colic, and organs to shut down. So, I did. I pulled with all my might but just wasn't strong enough to pull him he whole way over. And at this point, Chase had realized that I was going to help and decided to lay calmly, like a sack of potatoes, while I tried with all my strength to turn him. Nothing.

I put the ropes down and knelt by his head. Stroked his face, and had a heart to heart. "Chase, I'm trying to help you, bud...but you are going to have to help me out a little. You are too heavy, I can't move you by myself."

I got back up, got a good grip on the lead ropes and pulled hard. And wouldn't you know it, he braced himself against the ropes and tried to roll with me. It wasn't enough to get him over completely, but it was enough to scoot him just far enough away from the wall that he could get his legs under him and stand up. He was a bit wobbly at first, but after a dose of bute and 10-15 minutes of walking he was as good as new, and asking for his food and hay.

I've been riding for 25+ years, and have never experienced a cast horse. These are the links that my cousin sent me while she was en route, gives two different approaches to moving the horse. I'm going to keep them here for future reference [emoji848]

https://www.equisearch.com/articles/help-cast-horse
http://equusmagazine.com/article/caring-for-cast-horse-10207


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

A cast horse is scary and absolutely can be life threatening. Some people install casting strips in their stalls so the horses hoof does not slide up the stall wall and has something to stop it so the horse can try and push himself away from the wall to get up.

Colic is not the only danger for a cast horse - ligament and leg damage also can occur from the struggling.

Good job in getting him up. Glad he is OK


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've only once that I remember had a cast horse. I grabbed the tail, heaved and was able to get the hind quarters moved just enough so the horse could get up. We have pipe corrals out here, so it's not such a problem.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Farrier was out today. He wasn't impressed with Chase's manners (I'm using the same farrier he had with his previous owner) but gave him a pass since he was sore with his abscess. He was able to find it and lance it though, and you could literally see the relief on the poor boy's face. I know pain isn't an excuse for trying to kick people's heads off...but his entire demeanor changed almost instantly once that pressure was released. 

The farrier also gave me some helpful advice on getting him more used to his hinds being handled, so I'm going to have to be very intentional (and brave) in working with his back feet. The farrier said he expects a whole different horse the next time he comes [emoji23] I told him I'd do my best.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Chase's attitude has been much better the last few days with his foot healing up nicely. 

By Sunday, the abscess was nice and dry without any type of reaction when I poked my finger around it. And he wasn't off any longer. I decided I wanted to try to tack him up for a few easy walking circles around the ring. I wanted to try the new smooth, snaffle bit I'd picked up to replace the twisted one he was used to from his previous home. He did ok, but was definitely leaning on it much more than the twisted one with his turns, even at a walk. I'll have to work on schooling him down, and probably still use the twisted when we ride out for now...just in case he gets an itch.

Since he was doing ok in the ring, I walked him down to an empty pasture and did a couple loops around just to make sure he was still respecting my cues outside of the ring. By the end of the ride he wasn't leaning as much and was being much softer, but I'm definitely still going to work on it with him.

The only downfall to our short ride, was that I learned his side-sensitivity (he sometimes gets "grumpy" during grooming around his sides) transfers to the saddle when you pull your feet from the stirrups while moving. Since we were just walking, I decided to stretch my legs and was suprised by his reaction. I decided to keep on until he would "deal with it"... and at one point he actually took a bite at my toe, which ended up with him running into my boot and correcting himself. But, he was definitely not happy when my feet were out of the stirrups. Ears back and swishing his tail like crazy. Eventually he settled a bit, and I put my feet back and the stirrups and all was well. I'm not sure why he's like that, there's no pain or sore spots he is just over-sensitive. He doesn't like being touched much in general, but especially along his sides and under his belly. I'm hoping that as I get him accustomed to being handled more (working with his feet, grooming, etc) that will get better. I'll have to make a point of doing a little no-stirrup work at the end of each ride so that he gets used to it. At least now I know I won't be hopping on bareback any time soon... [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Weather is still not cooperating this week for any riding or even real work on the ground. I've been focusing on picking feet and some easy leading groundwork the last few days. He is really great leading from his left, but gets all kinds of confused when I stand on the right so I've been working on walking, trotting, and halting in hand from that side for 10-15 mins before bringing him in at night.

Last night he was MUCH better with his hind feet. No cow-kicking whatsoever and very little pulling, even without using the lead ropes first. It's the first time I've been able to pick out all four feet without a wrestling match first, so I was pretty happy about that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Had a bout of nice weather this weekend, so two days of riding in a row - wohoo!

Yesterday, Chase and I did a little scouting up to the park near us. I couldn't figure out how to get to the top of the ridge (I'm told there's another path through the woods) but I did find a way to get to the base of the ridge without having to worry about dealing with traffic along the main road. Hopefully, by the time Chase and I get someone to guide us the rest of the way he will have had a few more wet saddle pads and be ready to go!

I did experience my first real "spook" with him yesterday. When we got back to the barn after our ride, the property owner and his son were carrying large tractor intertubes out to a shed near the barn. Well, Chase decided that those were surely horse-eating monsters and turned and bolted towards the pasture gate. After a few strides, I settled him down with some small circles in both directions, but as soon as he was facing the tubes again, he started snorting and wheeled back around to bolt again. I did a few more circles and then decided on a compromise - I'd let him face the fence line rather than make him face the monsters straight on (he could still see them but was halfway between facing them and bolting) as long as he stood calmly and didn't try to run, which he did until they passed. Once they were done putting them in the shed, I hopped off and walked him around the shed to make sure he knew they weren't going to jump out and eat him. One of these days I'll have to get one out and set it up in the ring so he can see it's ok, but sadly I was running short on time so just keeping him calm and bringing him back to the scary area was the best I could do in that moment.

Today, I rode with my neighbor for the first time and had a great time. Chase was a little agitated at first about riding again (really, mom? We just did this yesterday!) while we were warming up in the ring, but once we head out he was cooperative and moving out nicely. It was nice to have company along and have him behave so well  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, glad you got to ride! Sounds like he was a very good boy. 
Circles really are your best friend. Glad you stayed calm & got him feeling OK again. They really do think everything is a monster don't they?! It sounds like you handled it perfectly.
It's good that you led him to it as well, this way he can sniff around & realize it is not, in fact, a monster!
Glad he behaved for you as well. Yay Chase!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I though this was cute. Chase has a "girlfriend" in the group, Shiloh, another three year-old who is quite smitten with him. The other night we were forecast for some thunderstorms and significant rain, so I kept him in his stall (we are battling some winter rain-rot, would hate to give it the upper hand)

When the clouds parted the next day, I fed everyone and brought him out. Miss Shiloh, the food beast, left her grain bin unattended just to come say hello to her favorite guy [emoji12]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, how cute is that! :smile: Looks like she's saying 'hey there, you're pretty cute.' LOL


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Chase and I had a decent weekend. Saturday we went for a nice ride with my neighbor. It was a little longer than he's used to riding though, so I ended up hopping off and walking beside him for the last half mile or so. He was still behaving great, but I could tell he was getting a little winded and his energy was lagging. Although, seeing him reach his limits like that...I'm now thinking I might want to spend the summer riding around the property and save the longer trails for next summer when he's 4 1/2. He's just not ready quite yet.

Today, it rained the first half of the day and the footing was not so great for riding, so I used the afternoon to give him a good grooming and work on a little groundwork. I've been wanting to get him working on side-passing , but he is still so clunky yielding at the shoulder. So we worked on that, and leading and sending off from his "bad" side. He did great for a while, but then he spotted the property owner out messing around in the other pasture and lost all hope of concentration. He was too curious about what the man in the field was doing, and not paying any attention to what I was asking. So, I went back to doing "easy" exercises for a little longer to get him moving and listening to me again, before quitting for the day.

This week isn't looking so good weather-wise, but hopefully I can still get a little time in at the barn. I don't mind not riding, I actually think a little break might do him good, but I'd like to keep at the groundwork and maybe hand walk him a bit to help with conditioning (sans the extra weight of a rider).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I came down with the flu promptly followed by pneumonia this week. It was ridiculous, my toddler had it first- fever Monday and pneumonia by Thursday. I started fever on Wednesday and just left the doctor with antibiotics, prednisone, and an inhaler. So, no riding for me.

Although yesterday, determined not to let Chase sit completely abandoned for the entire week... I brought him in the ring to do a little easy groundwork before feeding, and got the bright idea to try jumping on bareback for the first time, even though I know he didn’t do so great the last time I tried riding just without stirrups.

He didn’t blow up, but he wasn’t happy either. Every time I put leg on his ears went flat back and his tail swished violently. Eventually, I got him to take a couple steps forward with clucking and just a teeny-tiny bit of leg pressure. We made a short turn in each direction, then I hopped off before I got my sick butt thrown off.

Guess we have a bit more desensitizing to do...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally, got a little saddle time in today! Unfortunately, after so much time off the entire first portion of our ride was me reminding Chase what riding is like, and trying to convince him it’s still ok to go out on his own. After him getting a serious case of sticky feet, I finally decided we weren’t getting anywhere and got off for an impromptu lunging session to get his attention back on me.

At first, he acted like a complete nut and jumped forward like the lunge whip was going to eat him. But, after a little he settled and gave some nice forward movement and transitions, so I switched out my normal looped reins for a set of split reins and hopped back on. 

We started out, and a little movement with the rein ends was enough encouragement to keep him going forward when he started to get sticky this time. Did a short loop around the fields without incident and actually had a nice ride, although he did get a bit rushed on the way back. 

As frustrating as the beginning was, I’m glad I had the time to stick it out and get him moving. I’m hoping as the weather improves and we get more opportunities to go out, he will relax and be more cooperative again.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I complimented your picture on the other thread, but wanted to say again how cute his ears are <3 Kudos for ending your ride on a positive note


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @Zexious, his ears are super cute when they aren’t pinned back old-mare style [emoji39] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

[emoji616]Warning, long thought-vomit post to follow:

My winter trial period is almost over. The vet is coming Wednesday to give Chase his shots and his annual wellness visit. I’m actually going to stick with the same vet his previous owner used. She’s great, and I’ve been able to count on her in a crisis twice this winter (even if the second crisis was actually inexperience [emoji23]). The only downfall, I mentioned the possibility of a full PPE and she didn’t feel comfortable doing an “official” exam because both buyer and seller are her clients now, she was concerned with conflict of interest. I get that, and if I decide to do so I do have a “back-up” vet I could have do one for me. But, I kind of feel like it’s not totally necessary at this point. 

I’ve had a pretty significant amount of time with Chase, the previous owner/breeder was a friend of the family so agreed to let me try him as long as I need to make sure I’m completely comfortable with him. She’s been so helpful. Keeping contact with me to make sure things are going well, giving recommendations for farrier and vet care, even gave me a really nice barrel saddle. She made sure he was completely up to date on everything. Even scheduled a rush coggins since he hadn’t left the farm enough to need one with them. She had his teeth done and feet trimmed fresh, gave me copies of all of his paper work to review. And the vet said, even though she can’t do an “official” ppe she would definitely address any questions or concerns I have about his health at his appointment. 

So, I guess I’m just going to wait and see how I feel after his appointment on Wednesday and decide if I really need more piece of mind than I already have.

Aside from that, I thought it might be helpful to put together a little synopsis of what I’ve observed so far:

Temperament wise, he’s very laid-back for a youngster. He is not overly reactive or spooky in general. He was so calm when he was cast...it was almost comical. Like, “are you going to do something?”

He only really spooked under saddle once. It was a pretty serious spook, but even when he was out of his mind, he wasn’t. He still listened to aids, if while snorting and trying to keep an eye on the spooky thing [emoji23]. But, he’s only 3 so with a little more life experience, I feel spooks like that will be few and far.

He’s low on the totem pole in the field. Dead bottom actually lol But he doesn’t mind. Can be with the other horses, or by himself and doesn’t care either way. Easy to catch, he’s started meeting me at the gate recently. It’s really cute [emoji7]

He has decent ground manners. Not rude or aggressive at all. Knows how to flex, disengage the hind both ways, yield the fore, back-up when asked, send out, etc. Gets sticky feet sometimes leading, but with a little insistence you can get him out of it and leading up. It’s a training area, but he’s doing well. He can get spunky at times while lunging, but never unmanageable. Usually, once he gets that little “extra” energy out he settles and gets to work. Feeding time is a breeze. He learned how to wait respectfully for me to give him the go ahead to eat. He cross ties and hard ties just fine, we are working on ground tying.

Negative temperament things... he’s a bit “thin-skinned” doesn’t particularly like being groomed and can get a little fussy at times. I just stick with it, and he will eventually tolerate me. He wasn’t too good with handling his feet when I first got him either. Another training area, but he is getting much better now. The fronts are great. I can pick up both hinds with my hands, but when I’m going to pick them out or mess around... I’ll loop a cotton leadrope around it and hold the leg a bit out to the side. He gave a few cow-kicks in the beginning , not necessarily to be aggressive but out of annoyance, so holding it this way kept me out of kick range and I could still insist he give the foot over and let me pick it out safely. Last night, I looped the lead around his leg and he calmly lifted it up and held it out for me [emoji23] Did the same with the other side. Sooo..I think I can start working towards picking them out in hand now lol

He can be slightly apprehensive about kids. This one is pretty high up on my “ehhhh..” list. He only got really grouchy once, pinning his ears and tossing his head, when he wasn’t feeling good with his abscess. He hasn’t been that dramatic since, but you can tell he doesn’t completely know what to think about those little humans. He’s curious and alert when they are around, sometimes a little fidgety. I think as he gets more experience with them he it will probably get better. He is pretty laid back, so I think he will come to terms with them. But, it’s something I’m always going to be mindful of. 

Under saddle, he’s not too forward and not too sluggish. He will walk, trot, and canter when asked, steers fine in a snaffle, and has a good woah and back. Next on the “to do” list is lateral work and neck reining. He definitely needs to build up some muscle, he’s still developing and filling out so I haven’t been working him very hard. And the weather hasn’t helped. I’m hoping over the summer I will be able to up the anty some and get him in better shape. He will be four by then. 

He will go out by himself or with a friend, since I ride alone pretty often that is a huge plus for me. Even though he’s young and green, he’s sane and very trainable. He has a good basic foundation and should be pretty easy to move along, even being a little inexperienced in training myself. Perfect for a “first project”. 

Soundness-wise, I don’t have any terrible concerns. I think he might have had a mild strain from the terrible mud we’ve had lately, no lameness or anything but he was a little puffy after riding. I gave him a little time off and haven’t seen a hint of puffiness since the last time we rode, but I’m going to bring that up with the vet for sure. I also want to talk to her about his feeding schedule and current fitness ability (being young and a little out of shape).

Overall, I do like him and I’m pretty certain I’m going to keep him. But, I wanted to post my general thoughts and see if anything stood out to anyone...positive or negative.

I’m open to constructive criticism 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Any horse is a crapshoot. There are no guarantees either way. An expensive horse can be lamed the next day and unridable. The cheapest nag can last for years with no problems. If you consider this before anything else, you will be able to make the right decision.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, the landscape of our situation has changed considerably over the weekend...but long, story short: Chase and I are sticking together for a while longer [emoji5]

I’m going to try him on an ulcer medication for two weeks, and see if there’s a difference in his temperament. I’ve been suspicious for a bit now, but the vet affirmed that she is very suspicious as well. She said his grumpiness and the situations that make him grumpy are spot-on for ulcers. I can have him scoped, or just treat it and see if it improves. Since a positive scope would mean I need to treat him anyway, I decided to just skip the scope and do a 2-week trial. I’m also taking him completely off of the sweet feed my barn uses, and putting him on a mix of a low-sugar, high-protein ration balancer, beet pulp, and an omega fat /vitamin e supplement. This at my vets recommendation, she said diluting the sweet feed with beet pulp was helping to lower the sugar, but at the cost of protein and other needed calories which is why he was getting a little ribby with a hay belly. He is also getting as close to free choice hay as I can manage. 

We got out for a little yesterday. It was chilly and a little windy, but beautiful otherwise and somewhat dry. It was like the skies opened up and angels were singing...compared to recent conditions around here.

He was a little grumpy grooming and tacking up, and at the start of leg pressure (mmmhmmm...) but once he settled in he was nice and calm, and we trekked out for a quiet loop around the fields. He did beautifully, albeit a little heavier on the bit than I’d like. We’ll work on that, since he’s still adjusting to the smooth snaffle. But overall, he was pretty easy to manage and we had a nice time. I think he knew I was still thinking about buying him and was trying to butter me up [emoji23]

On a completely unrelated thought, I often joke with people that I think Chase might be part mule...because he can be very opinionated at times. Today I came across this video and instantly realized that he needs to step-up his game, mule or not[emoji16]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck with the ulcer thing. I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Had another really great weekend with Chase. We rode both days, covered most of the property. Had a good constructive spook at a hunting shelter/tent, practiced our hills and stream crossing, and just had fun being out. It was so nice to just get out and enjoy riding.

I had my first “jumping” experience with Chase across a couple of logs, he did great...but I was completely off balance. I need to practice my two-point . Regardless, I was really happy with his effort!

He is really making it hard to ever consider letting him go. I just enjoy him so much.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s been a couple of weeks since our last ride out, weather and time have not been on my side. I was able to squeeze in a short schooling ride last weekend. We worked on standing quiet while mounting, up and down transitions- particularly being more responsive with the trot to halt, responding to neck rein pressure, and side passing along the fence line. He did great with everything, like usual.

I do have some pretty exciting news though. Two big developments actually. 

1) I’ve officially decided to buy Chase. This weekend we are sealing the deal, and I’m ecstatic!

2) I’m switching barns this month

I’ve realized that I bit off more than I could chew with the semi-self care option we have now, so we are moving to an actual full care facility. I can focus all of my own time and energy on training, grooming, and riding...and leave the day to day care to someone else. 

I’ve found the perfect place with lots of on-site trails, a bigger outdoor ring with lights, and really reasonable rates. And they use the same vet I use currently, so I was able to get a very reassuring recommendation that he would receive excellent care there. I’m beyond excited, and I can’t wait to get him moved and settled in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well this is great news, so glad everything is going so well.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

The transition to the our new barn went very well. His new herd is all geldings, and though they gave him a good run on the first day, by the second day one of the older horses had bonded with him and kept the other more assertive herd mates at bay. When I went to visit yesterday, it was just another day grazing in the field with the boys 

A cool thing that happened, in the field he is in now, I walk through the outdoor riding ring to fetch him. So when he met me at the gate, rather than fuss with his head collar while fending off the other nosey boys, I let him through. As I fastened the gate and walked away, he followed right on my heel. I stopped and backed, so did he. So, we had a little impromptu liberty session- and it was so cool! I’ve never really done liberty work, but I guess with all the groundwork we’ve done it just fell into place and he was so happy and willing to play along.

Talk about heart-melting! It just showed me how strong our bond has become, and that in the uncertainty of a new home with new horses and new surroundings he was completely relaxed and in-tune with my cues. It was one of the most amazing things I’ve ever experienced ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, I had my first trail ride at the new barn and it was so much fun! The trails are amazing, much more interesting than riding around the edge of the farm fields at the old barn. There’s even a small “lake” that you can bring the horses in to play. It’s not very deep, so during the dry months you can ride right across to get to more trails. 

Chase did amazing with just a few small objections. We went out with our new barn manager on her big Friesian, Thunder. He surprised us and stepped right into the “babysitter” role with Chase.

She had another gelding that passed away just a few weeks before I moved there and said how he was her “rock” solid trail horse, and her fresian could be a bit of a wild-child. But, he could have fooled me! He was quiet and calm the entire ride, and very patient when Chase had a couple “baby” moments. 

The first was a pile of wood wrapped in plastic that gave him a quick spook. We worked that out and eventually got right up to it to investigate. The second was a small stream he completely refused to cross. Chase and I were leading most of the ride- Chase has a much more forward walk than Thunder; so I wanted to at least try to get him to cross first...but after 4 or 5 attempts we just gave up and let Thunder lead, and Chase happily followed through.

I almost think that Chase is more brave on his own then with another horse, which I know is the opposite of what most people say. But, I think with another horse along Chase is more than happy to sit back and let the other guy tackle the “scary” stuff first  

The last eventful moment of the ride was at the lake. After the stream refusal, I didn’t expect Chase to get too close to the water at the lake. But, he did the exact opposite and walked right in up to his knees, drank, and started playing! I was so excited, I almost didn’t realize he was getting ready to go down...but luckily caught it at the last moment and pulled him up lol

Then, I couldn’t get him OUT of the lake. He didn’t want to walk out, tried unsuccessfully a few more times to see if I’d let him down to roll. Then finally, he reluctantly trudged out. And I didn’t even have to get my boots wet 🤣

It was fun though, and I think he did pretty good for his first time out in a new place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve been better at posting my rides in the trail thread than here... but I wanted to cross-post some of the pictures to keep this journal up to date 

We’ve had our high points and challenges so far. Chase is very brave for his age, and I’m very pleased with him overall but there’s definitely been a bit of an adjustment period since switching barns. He’s been a bit skittish in the cross-ties and crossing the pavement in the yard, and when riding out alone we’ve hit a few hang-ups in “scary” places. Luckily, he improves with each ride/visit and it’s not that he’s consistently afraid of specific places when riding out. One day one thing will be scary and the next it might be something else  But, even when spooked he handles himself well and I’ve got no worries about him taking care of me regardless.

Overall, we are having a lot of fun and I’m quite proud of him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That's real pretty country.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @whisperbaby22! I’m really enjoying our new place, it’s like I have my own little storybook forest to ride in whenever I want. I feel so lucky...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful scenery!  He will adjust to the switching barns in time. 
It sounds like he is already doing so well! That's awesome!!!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Cross posting from the trail ride thread... I wanted to have this one on record 

Had an...interesting...ride this morning.

PSA - check your tack kids!

So, my BM and I thought we would get out for an early ride before impending thunderstorms (by the way, it’s almost 3pm now and sunny as can be..) Anyway, we saddled the boys up quickly and headed down the lane. A little into the woods, I noticed Chase acting really silly with the bit. Kind of tossing it around. I went to tip his head to the inside to tell him to knock it off...and the entire headstall slid off his face. Apparently, one of the screws had worked itself loose and fell out, and he was carrying the bit in his mouth without it actually being fully attached 

I quickly hopped off and unhooked the throat latch before he could freak out and get himself tangled. So he was safe, but now the bridle was in pieces and he was loose.

I remembered that I had baling twine wrapped above my stirrups (it keeps the extra stirrup leather from flopping around) Thank goodness I did, I could use the twine to fix the headstall and reattach the bit. Except Chase, being pleasantly surprised at his sudden freedom, didn’t want to be taken away from the plush grass along the trail...and so a fun game of ring-around-the-horsey ensued, as I tried to get him to stand still long enough to untie the baling twine from my stirrup. Luckily, once he realized I wasn’t actually trying to catch him he stood happily munching on grass while I undid it.

Once the bridle was put back together, I did have to catch him. I snatched a handful of grass and tricked him into accepting a “treat”, and he allowed me to catch him and put it back on. At that point, BM asked if I wanted to keep going or head back... and I was like “well, after all that effort getting ourselves back together we might as well finish our ride” 

We did have a pretty nice ride after that, but Chase was a little more worked up than normal and kept tossing his nose around. I think he thought that if he shook the bit around enough, he might get himself loose again. Clever boy. But, he didn’t... and besides him being a little headstrong we finished our ride without further incident.

I circled the blob on our map, where we played ring around the horsey 










Total 2018 miles~ 43.61




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Everybody seems to dislike chicago screws, I love them. I keep a screwdriver in my trailer and tighten the screws often. If you have a screw that seems to come loose a lot you can use some clear nail polish supposedly. It will keep the screw in but you can undo it when you clean. I have never used it. I make my own bridles and the only screws that periodically get loose are on the reins and I just glue them shut.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Yea, I don’t mind them but obviously I don’t check them often enough  lesson-learned.

I’m also thinking it might not be a bad idea to have a rope halter either under the headstall or otherwise along for the ride for situations such as this... I noticed a few others do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, if I am working with a newer horse I do that. I also keep a long thin rope attached to the halter so that if I get bucked off it's easier to get them back. It takes a long time for me to be sure the horse is broke enough for just a bridle.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I keep little miscellaneous strings attached to all my saddles for just such emergencies. Twice I've had brand new hackamores break when the horse went to snatch a mouthful of grass and I said, "Nope." And Chicago screws that let go, and kids that left the rein on the ground to get stepped on.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I haven’t been able to ride with the sloppy trail conditions and consistent rain (oh, spring) but I have been still trying to “visit” regularly so that Chase doesn’t forget about me. He’s always happy to see me and runs up to meet me in the field, which boosts my ego a bit 

I brought the kids along yesterday; I like to bring them at least once a week to help get him used to them “being around”. Eventually, I’d like them to be able to plod around on lead-line but for now I’ve just been allowing them to play nearby while I do groundwork and let him hand-graze. This time it was too wet to even do groundwork in the ring, so I just put him in cross-ties for a little grooming and foot care. Luckily, now that he’s settled in at our new place, his sudden “fear” of being tied has gone away and he’s more than happy to stand quietly for a good rub-down and treats. Especially with our new grooming gloves, he likes them much better than the brushes.

Anyway, the kids for the most part have had limited direct interaction with him aside from feeding him treats here and there, they are usually more interested in their play. But yesterday, my son took more interest and wanted to “help” while I cleaned and dressed his hooves. I didn’t allow him near his feet of course, but he stood near Chase’s head and stroked his nose and talked quietly to him while I worked away...and it was actually really helpful. Chase was nearly asleep by the time I was done! 

I’m so happy to see he’s not really “concerned” over the kids anymore. That was the one thing that really worried me before, and to see them so comfortable with each other really made my night ❤











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, Chase looks very happy there!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I don’t know why I was worried. He could have been an old carnival pony for all that he cared about the kids being on-board 

Started out with a little groundwork to test his mood, hopped on myself for a little schooling and let him get any high spirits he may have had out (he didn’t, he was actually a bit lazy lol) 

Put my oldest on first for a few rounds and he was so careful and quiet, so I threw the youngest on for the last loop around.


















Disclaimer. Helmets! She was only on for one loop and after Chase was good and tired. Next time, I will definitely have her helmet on


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I got out two days in a row this weekend!  I’m tempted to make it three, but Chase worked hard yesterday and deserves the morning to relax in the pasture. They will probably be in most of the afternoon with storms rolling in. Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in another ride for the holiday 

Friday night I didn’t get to the barn until late so I only had time to ride around the top wood and then go for a nice lope at the quarry. Probably about 2 miles total. 










When we got back, I got brave and decided to try getting on bareback again. He sidled up to mounting block just fine (not afraid of it this time ) and I rubbed his back and hung my arms on either side and he stood fine. So I swung over.










When I settled on his back, his ears went back a bit. But, he wasn’t as reactive as the first time. When I put leg on he would put his ears back or act like he was kicking at flies. Lots of tail swishing, but there actually WERE flies at that point, in his defense.

But he did walk on, and once we were moving and there was no leg pressure his ears were forward and he was nice and relaxed. He did much better, I think! I didn’t ask much of him, once he walked a bit for me I just let him relax and graze with me sitting up there. Just to get him used to the feeling of me up there, sans saddle. I was pretty pleased overall, he didn’t have the “coiled up” “I might freak out any minute” feeling that he had the first time we tried. More “moderately annoyed” 

Yesterday, I rode out with BM..and Chase was sooo good. Much better than our last ride. I didn’t have to fight with him at all about his speed, we alternated leading and following. He had a really positive encounter with the cow herd too...he was nervous, but Thunder kept him calm and he stood quietly pretty close to them and watched them with interest. And left them without rushing or feeling jittery. I was so proud! 










We rode just over 4 miles, which is one of our longest rides to date, and he was nice and sweaty after. So, I decided to find out how he does with the hose. 

He actually did pretty well. He sort of danced around until the water actually hit him. Then he stood still and was like “oooh that feels good” 🤣 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Rode again today, and good thing since it looks rain most of the week again. We went a little over three miles, it was pretty slick so had to take it easy but Chase did really well. 










After we got back, did another quick bareback session and a little groundwork and grazing. I think he’s really starting to appreciate my teaching style  









Left on a great note, turned him back out with his pals after some goodbye scratches at the gate.

I must be the luckiest person alive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

This week was Chase’s birthday! His previous owner sent me this[emoji7]









Here’s the birthday boy watching me get his special birthday treat ready....








And eating it!








I should have taken a picture of his “cake” first, but it was oat/honey with shredded carrots and baby carrot candles. My daughter was along and helped me sing happy birthday to him while he ate it. I thought it might be cruel to make him wait for us to finish singing with it right under his nose [emoji23]

Unfortunately, my husband’s schedule was not accommodating for ride time during the week this week. But, the kids and I visited and fussed over him a few times, and I was finally able to get out yesterday evening for a nice, albeit hot and buggy ride.








BM rode in the morning and said it was beautiful. I wish I could have joined her, because by the time I got out it was 82F, humid, and absolutely no breeze...

Chase was a good sport. We were both drenched by the time we got into the woods, but he kept trucking along. I did walk him on the lane to give him a little time to warm up and a break from the heat. So we rode in the woods and hand-walked on the lane in between.

I told BM about this and she kind of laughed. I guess to her I’m like one of those crazy, overprotective new moms. But, I just think that since it’s just him and I...no reason not to be considerate. Plus, I can use the cardio [emoji12] 

























After the first loop of woods we came to the “cow gate area” of the lane where Chase used to have some issues. He wasn’t balky this time, but one of the cows was mooing in the paddock nearby and he had no idea what to make of it. He stopped and watched for a couple minutes, then started whinnying back to it [emoji23][emoji23] (Don’t mind his poor fly-covered face, fly spray did absolutely nothing)









Once he said his peace, he walked on like no big deal. By then we were getting pretty hot, so I kept the second loop a bit shorter. We did have one near-miss stepping over a small downed tree. It wasn’t a nice “jump over” log, it was long and thin and had branches sticking out every which way. So I hopped off and tried to stomp it down and clear enough branches away for him to cross as there was really no room on either side to get around it.

It should have been fine at that point, except once he put one foot over the silly boy spooked and tried to yank his leg back...only to hook his heel on the darn thing. That of course caused a minor freak out, so I jumped off again and guided him back and away from the branches. Then I stomped it down a little further and just lead him over it instead. After a thorough check to make sure there was no harm to the foot that was caught, we were on our way and the rest of the ride was pleasantly uneventful.

Of course, with the sweat we worked up a nice cool bath and some grazing followed 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

The breeder must have been so happy with that beautiful color. And I often get down and walk when riding.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

We went out Tuesday evening. The weather was perfect, and I had intended to have a nice, peaceful ride.

But, alas, there’s always a catch.

It started out well enough, we cruised through the top trails and took in the scenery.










But, the entire cow herd was just moved to the pasture along the lane and all 50+ cows were milling right along the fence line.










Chase has had a few opportunities to walk past cows, but this was like a crash course because there were just so many so close and for a good distance along our route.

My tracking app didn’t work, and it’s well enough that it didn’t because it took me about 45mins to an hour just to get past those cows.

I got him into the herd, and from there it was like 5 steps forward, 3 steps back, wait. Repeat.









Once we finally got to the end, I took him into the other trails. Let him lope for a good stretch to let off some steam, and then turned around and went right back to the cows.

This time, I didn’t push him to go past. I sat quiet and let him stand there next to them for probably 10-15 minutes. Then, he put his head down and started to graze and I let him relax and eat next to them for a couple more minutes (usually eating on the trail is a no-no, but I made this exception) 










Then I asked him to go forward, and he calmly walked past the entire herd.

So, I think we are officially over the cows. I’m sure there might be hesitation sometimes yet, but I feel we rounded the “hump” of his balking about them.

It wasn’t a mile-counting ride. But a good training opportunity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Got some ride time in this weekend. Yesterday morning BM and I rode out for a bit, we went early and beat the worst of the heat...but the bugs were still relentless.









I held Thunder for a few minutes while we were getting ready and snapped a quick pic of his handsome-ness.

















I didn’t get pictures but we saw some wild turkeys, and the most adorable pair of raccoon kits while we were riding. I guess another advantage of riding early is that the wildlife is more active.

We had a little spook at some newly baled hay but besides that Chase was good. I had to laugh; a sign fell off its post and instead of spooking at it he tried to pick it up and play with it [emoji23]

This morning we rode out again solo. Again, the bugs were awful so we set a much brisker pace through the quarry area. 


























When we got back he was fully sweated, so he got a nice thorough hosing before heading back out with his pals.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Got out for a ride last night and it was a doozy. I ate dirt for the first time with Chase.

Didn’t start my app because my phone battery was low, but probably rode 2.5 miles or so. Magnum is new at our barn, but his owner is actually the person I used to board with at my previous barn. The landlord suddenly gave him and his boarders 30 days, and long story short, Magnum ended up at our barn with a new leasee riding him. Last night she was at the barn at the same time as me, so I invited her to ride with me and I could show her some of the trails.

The ride started out just fine, Chase was in a bit of a mood but we were doing ok. In the woods he paused to sniff a small fallen branch with leaves, and then picked it up and started shaking it like a flag which gave us both a good laugh. We had a nice ride around the top trails and I debated going to the quarry with how bad the bugs have been over there. Finally, I decided to take her just to show her where the trails were, and we could lope the long stretch then turn back before we were swarmed too badly.

Well, that plan backfired because as soon as we’d crossed the road we were thoroughly swarmed and Chase started stomping and shaking his head like crazy. I tried to keep him going anyway, which in hind-site was where I went wrong. We got to the stretch to lope and took off, and about halfway across he came to a dead stop and threw a couple of bucks.

I sat the stop...and the first buck, but the next one put me off balance just a little too far and I had one of those slow-motion falls where I kind of slipped over his neck. When I left the saddle he was kind enough to leap to the side and out of my way- so besides a bruise where my calf bumped the saddle horn I’m no worse for it. A little humbled maybe.

He didn’t run off either, just ate grass while he waited for me to dust myself off and hop back on. I can’t imagine what Magnum’s rider was thinking at this point, but she seemed to have fun anyway and at least the ride wasn’t boring 

The little stinker himself:









And some pictures from recent, less eventful rides:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Got some good ride-time in this weekend! Rode about 3 miles on Saturday morning with BM and Thunder. When I got to the field to fetch Chase, he was all lined up with his buddies grazing.









We tacked up and headed to the Quarry first. Chase did well considering we were swarmed by yellow flies again after crossing the road. He was irritated, but we pushed through and I was happy to find that once we were in on the trails the swarms of flies waxed and waned so we didn’t have them consistently through the entire loop, just in certain areas.

After, we went back and looped through the top trails. Chase found another branch to wave around, which is clearly his new favorite game and is ridiculously adorable. At one point he held the branch out to Thunder like “here, you need to try this!” But Thunder politely declined [emoji23] He also found the fallen sign again and tried to pick it up. BM gets a kick out of his youthful antics too, she trained her own horses from babies so it’s nostalgic.

Sunday, we rode with BM again as well as Magnum and his rider. It was a lot of fun having another horse and rider in the mix. We didn’t linger too long at the quarry with the flies, but we looped around every possible trail at the top woods and even around the front hay field and still ended up going for 3.8 miles. Chase showed off his branch waving skills to Magnum (the same branch he’d dropped the ride before) who was equally as unimpressed as Thunder. Chase and Magnum took turns leading and Thunder happily watched the back for us for most of the ride. It was a lot of fun though, I hope we can all ride together more often.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted an update. We had a wet, wet end of summer- fall so riding has been limited due to absurd levels of mud and rain. It was a record-setting year for rainfall and flooding... super annoying. 

Plus, hunting season closes the woods around thanksgiving for a couple of weeks and then Chase ended up with an abscess right after from standing in the mud for so long. Blech!

I didn’t keep track of my miles all year like I wanted to... especially towards the end when we hit a bit of a slump. Luckily, he’s all patched up now and we were able to make up some saddle time the last week between Christmas and New Years! I’m determined to ride more often from here on moving into 2019.

One change I did make, was investing in a pair of cavallo trail boots for him... which have made a huge difference in how he goes over the lane and through the tougher trails - so very happy with that purchase!

Some photos through the end of the year:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I found a few more odd-ball pictures:

Here we were following a couple walking their dog. Chase was super curious, not in a spooky way but he wanted to go faster to catch up and investigate. It was adorable.









Here was one looking out into the cow pastures along the lane. If you look closely you can see the deer grazing with the cows. 









And just a random woods picture, although I had an old stand-in phone at this point so none of my pictures were coming out very nice lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy New Year, and I'm glad the boots are working out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the pictures, and happy belated birthday Chase! :smile:

Cavallo boots really are good. Glad they are working out well for you and Chase. They really do help. I use trail boots on my mare when we're on more rocky terrains and they make such a difference.

He is so cute! Ugh about the mud & rain though, it really has been such a wet season. :icon_rolleyes: So over it!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks @whisperbaby22! Same to you!
@PoptartShop they really are great, and easy to use. Another girl at our barn got a pair too, and she really likes them too. 
Thanks for the nice comments!

I went to visit Chase last night. It was already dark by the time I got there so we made use of the arena lights. 

I haven’t really ridden much after dark, so I figured it would be a good idea to warm him up with a little groundwork first, just to get him used to the environment at night. It was good that I did, because about 10 minutes in someone across the way started setting off fireworks [emoji1749]*[emoji3601]

Chase was a good sport, he got a little “looky” and kept trying to turn to face them, but all things considered they really didn’t bother him too badly. It was an unexpected desensitizing I guess.

Once I was sure the fireworks were done, we went back in and got him saddled up. I had set up a few trot poles, as he can get clumsy out on the trails. Oh my land, he has no concept of foot placement! I hand-walked him over them a few times just to show him they were there. Then walked and trotted over them. He either would shy around them or barrel right through them, hitting each foot...so, it’s something we will definitely keep working on [emoji23]

The little stinker hanging out in his stall waiting for his buddies to come in for the night with him:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Did get out today, but unfortunately still couldn’t ride the actual trails due to high winds. I had to get down and pull a large branch from the lane, and saw a huge part of a tree right across the entrance into the woods... so decided it wasn’t worth the risk of having something come down on top of us.

So, just looped around the field and came back, a little over 2.5 miles.









Tried to get a picture of this big hawk, or otherwise similar predatory bird, that was circling above us ominously...









Chase riding along with the wind blowing through his mane...
























And a nice view of the rest of the boys out grazing when we got back.









Chase was very well-behaved considering the circumstances. Even crossed some really swampy stretches of field without missing a beat. We did have a little trouble crossing the infamous cow gate on the way home... the wind was banging one of the gates against the fence repeatedly causing a racket. After a few tries, he put on his big-horse pants and passed it without a fuss, which made me proud. My boy is growing up[emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, what a cutie. That's awesome he didn't mind the fireworks too much. Sounds like you worked on desensitizing without even trying! :lol: Such a good boy! 
Yeah, once you keep working with the trot poles he will figure it out. 

Looks like you had a nice ride, that's good he didn't mind the wind much either. Yay for a good ride!! It sounds like he is getting to be pretty bold!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Chase and I got out for a ride today... even though it was an interesting one. I knew he would be a little fussy since we haven’t been able to do much lately with the weather.

First hurdle was the lane, the property owners had graded certain areas with fresh gravel after the snow melted. The patched areas though, were a different color and kind of muddy... so obviously extremely dangerous and should be avoided - or at least rushed over as quickly as possible [emoji849] Did I mention there were one of these patches every 20-30 feet down the lane?

After we got through the horse-eating gravel, we ventured into the top woods to burn a little energy. This part went pretty smoothly.









At the top gate we stopped to watch the cows from a safe distance, before making our way back down to the lane to head over to the quarry trails.









Of course, back at the lane we soon realized that some of the cows were no longer at a safe distance... and much too close for comfort. At this point, Chase needed some serious persistence to keep going past them. This was only the second time the cows have been in the pasture right along the lane... and the last time it took the better part of an hour to get to the end.

I decided this time he was going to meet the cows face to face- and get over it. After watching them for a while, he finally walked over to say hello. After that, the cows were yesterday’s news.









Finally, we got to the quarry...and were greeted by a solid sheet of ice. I decided that it would be safer to get down and walk him around the edges... rather than risk him mis-stepping or spooking and ending up getting us both hurt. 

















Once we got past the ice, I hopped back on and we were greeted by deer after deer... had to have seen no less than 20. Chase is used to deer, but he still likes to check them out. If you zoom in, you can see 9 in this photo alone. And we passed several groups of them along the way.









The quarry was completely frozen, so that was kind of neat...especially with the sun setting.

















After we passed the quarry, we navigated the rest of the wooded part of the trail and back down the lane without anything exciting happening (apparently the lane patches were old hat by then too) It was getting close to dark and pretty cold, but we ended with a nice relaxed pace on a loose rein so I’ll call it a success.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful country.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like such a beautiful ride. So many deer though, wow! What a good boy Chase is!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Our ride last night was a doozy. 

Before I get into that, I’m going to start with some photos from better rides that I’ve shared over on the trail ride thread.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

So, I got a little ride in last night, but it wasn’t a great one. Chase was jumpy and balky. It took quite a bit to get him down the lane, and then to hold him back the whole straight length of the field by the quarry. He was under himself and kept trying to break into a trot, which I knew would turn into a bucking canter if I gave in. Lots of circling and playing “ring around the tree”. And stopping and backing up, basically any trick I could think of to get him to focus on what we were doing.

I had to get down and walk him across a patch of snow leading to the stream, when he downright refused to move forward and started pawing in it and snorting like he does when he’s about to roll in the water!

Finally, got him trough that and settled, and hopped back on. Brought him to the steepest hill at the quarry, and gave him his head. He broke into a leaping canter and attacked the hill... until he got about halfway up and was already winded [emoji23]

After we topped the hill, most of that nervous energy was worked out and the rest of the quarry trail was rather pleasant. But, when we were back on the lane... he started with his balking nonsense around the electric box/smaller cow paddock area. The snow was almost entirely melted this time... so I have no idea what is bothering him so badly there. And he’s perfectly fine with the cows along the way so not sure why this area is different.

After quite a bit of disagreement, I convinced him to walk through without getting down (I refused to get off again). By the time I got back to the barn, we had barely gone a little over 2 miles and it was dark out and I was pretty frustrated with him [emoji849] Plus, the other horses were already eating supper while I was untacking, so he was a jerk in the cross-ties to top it off. I put him in his stall but stood in front of his feed bin and made him wait patiently for a little before he was allowed to eat.

Thank goodness that daylight savings is finally here and we will be able to put in a few extra work days during the week - he needs it! I still love him though, even those rare days when he is a total pain in the butt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

They do keep us humble.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

whisperbaby22 said:


> They do keep us humble.



Yes they do!


It was too nice not to ride tonight -66F! Chase wasn’t as bad as our last ride, but definitely still has some tuning-up after all his down-time this winter.

I didn’t take pictures because I was really trying to focus on him, but I at least had my tracker running this time!










We did get hung-up at the cow gate area again...this time one of the neighbors was out with their little one in the front yard playing with one of those slide/play cube things. Clearly, it was going to eat us. I asked her if we could check it out, when we finally made it through. He put his nose on it, flinched a little, touched it again... and then tried to eat grass [emoji849]

Her little boy was thrilled to see the horsey, and we stood and talked a little while they pet him. 

Other than that, we didn’t have any “serious” issues. Just some circling when he kept deciding that walking was boring. It’s still too muddy to let him go rip-roaring around... but we did canter up a few hills to help burn off some of that leftover winter energy.

By the end of the ride he had a few damp spots, and was slack-reined and relaxed. Just need to do it a few more times and I think he will be back to his normal self [emoji1362]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve been hitting the trails a little more often lately, it’s been much easier to get saddle time with the longer days. So most of my updates have been on the trail ride thread- Woohoo!

I rode today, but it was very windy and I was short on time so I stuck around the barn. Did some work in the ring and a couple laps around the front field for fun. I want to get him more responsive to moving off pressure on his sides, so we worked on some lateral movement. It’s not pretty yet, but we are getting there  I was happy with his effort, you could see him really working out what I was asking for. He’s such a clever boy...

We alternated between that and trot poles, and it was actually kind of nice to mix things up. He seemed to enjoy it too, afterwards stripped him down and did a little groundwork and hand-grazing. When I put him back out he seemed surprised that we were done already... and kept coming back to the gate to talk to me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Shared my ride over on the trail riding thread.... but today decided to lunge/groundwork a bit before saddling up. Felt like he could use a tune-up 

Chase did great, except the ring hasn’t been mowed yet this week and all that fresh, green grass was mighty tempting...

So, does it count as “long and low” if my horse is trotting around with his head on the ground trying to grab a bit of grass as he circles around me on the lunge line? [emoji2360]

I will say though, he is definitely picking up some muscle finally. He looked great, even if it did look like he thinks he is part bloodhound lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a copy/paste from the trail riding thread... but thought it was a good one to have in my journal as well 

Had a bit of a wild ride last night. 

Chase hasn’t seen bikes yet, since we ride on private property we rarely encounter anyone else out on the trail. My H rides bikes, and we’ve been talking about bringing his bike over to introduce Chase and see how he does. Last night H came with me to the barn with the bike.

Unfortunately, soon after we got there... my step-son called and said he needed to be picked up sooner than we expected, so besides walking him over and letting him sniff the bike on the rack, there was no introduction. H left, and Chase and I got ready to go out for a ride.

Coincidentally, there is an apartment above the barn that is being rented by a younger guy. As we were messing around in the barn, he was putting air in his bike tires. I was in the ring with Chase when he went out, but H said he looked like he went towards the trails.

So, I knew he was out there... but was hoping we would come up on him either behind or in front of us on the trail. What I was not hoping for, was exactly what happened.

We were coming up to an intersection of two trails and here comes the bike shooting out of the trees at full speed... and Chase LOST it. He turned and tried to bolt first, but I was able to bring him into a circle at the edge of the trail. But, he was still in “flight” mode so the circle turned into several tight and fast circles and for a split second I thought I might lose it and come off.

Luckily I stayed in the saddle, and kept turning him one way and the other back to face the man on the bike who had stopped and was watching the scene unfold.

After he realized I wasn’t going to let him turn around and run, Chase decided to try backing down the trail. Again, I did a series of turns to keep him from backing away.

At this point, the brain was starting to come back and Chase realized the bike wasn’t chasing him. And eventually, curiosity won over and I was able to get him moving forward towards the bike.

I yelled out to the rider and asked him to stay put so that we could come to him. And he did, he walked right up to the bike and rider and sniffed around and the rider talked to him and pet his nose. Then, I told the rider to go ahead and thanked him for waiting, and we followed him for a bit before turning down another route.

Chase was very interested in the bike rider by then, and even wanted to trot after him when the bike started to pick up speed and get ahead of us [emoji23]

The rest of the ride was not as exciting, although I will say the cow gate was barely an issue at all after all of that. I’d like to think he felt empowered by facing the demon bike and realized the gate was for wimps [emoji12]

We played in the water for a while again, it was 80F and after his ordeal he was pretty sweaty...and very much enjoyed splashing and drinking and carrying on.

At least we got our bike “introduction” but I’ve got some achy muscles today for sure! Now I definitely want to bring H and his bike and do some serious desensitizing.










Total 2019 miles~ 70.5





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like I’m always duplicate posting from the trail riding thread [emoji23] But, did a 3.7 mile trail ride with my hubs on his bike. Figured there was no better way to get Chase comfortable with bikes than to ride with one!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Another duplicate post from the trail-ride thread... but had a lovely sunset ride last night and wanted to drop some of the photos here as well 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh boy, I’ve not been so great at keeping up on my journal.... but Chase is still doing great!

We have a few ruffles each year after hunting season (few weeks off) and with the changing seasons, but nothing he and I can’t resolve with a little patience and persistence 

Our 2019 trail miles ended right around 250, which I’m pretty happy with considering I only ride once or twice a week usually and 3-5 miles at a time. I’ve been fairly consistent with it though, and weather was much more cooperative this year than last.

Some pictures from recent rides:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, those photos are great.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Not an interesting post since I have no photos... but I felt I should document some specific progress I felt like we’ve made recently, and what we’ve been working on:

We had a great, albeit short, ride in the arena last night... simply because after a little insisting on the first few tries, I felt like everything just clicked and he was being so light and responsive that I could have leapt for joy.

Started with sharpening up his “woah”. Even though he does always stop, sometimes his response time leaves much to be desired. So, we started with walk, woah. If he stopped right away, we waited a few seconds with a pat as a reward and then walked on. 

If he resisted or ignored the first ask, I would do a tight circle instead to immediately stop the forward motion and then ask again. This time when he stopped I would ask for a few steps backward for good measure... wait a few seconds to reward, then move on. After one or two rounds of this he was responding beautifully and quickly, so we increased the speed to a trot. His trot to halt was perfect on the first try, did a couple more for good measure and moved on. I was so happy. 

Next we worked on our yields and side-passing on either side. It was like, as soon as I had his attention with the halts, he stayed with me. I was super impressed with how much better he is doing with lateral movement. We will never compete, my only goal is to have a nice, soft, and responsive horse to enjoy on the ground and in the saddle, and boy is he getting there!!!

When I first got him, he had no sensitivity on his sides. The buttons just weren’t there... you could squeeze, kick, poke, etc and he would plant his feet hard and stare. In the cross-ties, if you needed him to move over... you would have to unclip him and move his head to get his feet to move.

I’ll have to try to get a video to show how easy he is to move now. Most of the time all I have to do is hold up my hand or walk towards his side and he will start to move away. I’m not ashamed to admit though, our first big breakthrough came with bribery. 

I stood there one day with treats and just kept poking him repeatedly with the crop handle until he eventually got annoyed and took one step away. Then he immediately got a treat. Once he figured out that relieving the poking by stepping away ALSO meant food... he picked it up pretty quickly [emoji1787]

As soon as he got it on the ground in cross-ties, asking in the saddle or next to the mounting block became so much easier. I can’t be happier with how far he’s come and how much quicker he is responding now than he ever was.

Afterwards, I took off his saddle and hopped on bareback. I know I’ve mentioned it here before, but he was not a horse who immediately accepted being ridden without a saddle. It took a bunch of short rides where I didn’t ask for much other than him to accept the fact I was there while he grazed. From there I’d ask for a little more each session.

This summer, we had our first bareback ride outside of the arena and he behaved so well. I actually posted the picture from that day in my last response... but I was so proud and we even encountered a scary motorized mountain bike on the trail (of course the one time I’m riding without a saddle someone wanders onto our property looking for trails to ride lol) but Chase was wonderful.

Last night was no different. Not only did he not bat an eye when I climbed back up, sans saddle... but his responses improved. His side pass was flawless bareback and he stopped, backed, and turned on a dime. I really and truly felt we were connected and working together, and my heart could have burst from elation. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like Chase is looking pretty good coming out of winter this year... it’s been so mild that we’ve been able to ride most weekends, with 26 trail miles in January and 23 so far for February. And we’ve had at least 4-5 rides in the arena as well.

We had our first trail ride with a canine companion, and he did great! The dog was practically under his feet and he didn’t get worked up at all. A little curious and maybe suspicious of the pup, but he kept his cool. 










That made me feel a little better about maybe one day bringing my own dog out for a ride... I’ve been nervous to try because the one I’d bring is still a sort of a pup and I’m not sure if he would be cautious around Chase, or try to climb up on my lap lol. He’s only ever seen the horses once, but they were stalled and he was leashed so wasn’t a close encounter lol. I’m trying to talk H into coming along and walking him on a leash with us to see how that goes first. 

Anyway, some things we’ve been working on:

Neck reining.... I’d say he responds about 50% of the time without using the direct rein as a reminder. Usually only takes a little contact on the inside rein to get the “ohhhh yeaaa” response, but definitely progress.

Riding with no/less tack- we rode bareback with just a halter this week, and though it will definitely take a little fine-tuning to get him soft without a bit... I do think bit-less might be an option for him eventually. He’s so easy-going. 

Side-passing (without the fence line, and in different places, through poles, etc) and opening gates mounted, etc. Trotting poles, and even took a small jump! Though, doubt we will do much of that considering the only saddle I have is western [emoji28]

I’ve never been one to really drill circles in the arena, so most of our arena rides focus on getting softer and more responsive. Lots of transitions, changing directions, yields, etc. 

I’m smitten, he just keeps getting better and better as he matures [emoji3059][emoji3059] And he’s such a character, that I don’t think I could ever get bored riding him. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Hit a couple small milestones yesterday that I’d like to share!

First, Houston.... we have neck rein, I repeat, we have neck rein!! It’s finally starting to click, and we had several nice clean circles in the arena all on a loose indirect neck rein, woop woop!

Second, all my years riding, and riding bareback... I’d never tried to canter bareback. So, last night I rode bareback in the arena for an hour or two and finally decided to give it a go! Was messy, especially since Chase decided to shake his head and throw a little buck [emoji23], and only lasted a few strides...but, I stayed on so it was a start!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Just dropping in a few photos, cross-posted from the trail riding thread. Things have been going well, though Chase is on “light duty” at the moment recovering from some muscle soreness. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

